# Wheel Set for A Big Guy



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

To start I am new to all of this. I really need to get some new wheels for my bike. I just got into the sport and couldn't afford an expensive bike so I went the cheap way. Well that also means cheap parts. My spokes keep going through my tubes. I'm 6'4" 260 and trying to lose the weight. I would love to use the bike to help lose weigh. Is it the wheels or maybe just the liners? I was told the Easton EA50s were good. Someone pleas help with suggestions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

At your weight and to ensure durability, I suggest 32h rims, so here's my suggestion. If you can't swing the $400, they also offer the same rims laced to 105 hubs for $100 less.
http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.co...-less/mavic-open-pro-ultegra-6700/prod_4.html

If your hubs are decent, one cheaper alternative might be to lace Mavic OpenPro rims to your hubs. Of course, the cheapest option is to spring for new rim strips and _hope_ that solves your tube punctures.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I do weigh 256 and am not getting flats.

I agree with PJ352's advice regarding 32 spoke wheels. I had a set built for me for just over $700, but that's because of parts that were used. However, you can get a suitable wheel built for much less.

Also to PJ352's point, replacing the rim strips is inexpensive and easy to do, and may solve your issue.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not familiar with those wheels, but the spokes certainly shouldn't be puncturing the tires. Two things could be at issue here. 1. the wrong spokes were used to build the wheels. (not likely, but possible) They're too long & the ends are extending into the tube when maximum inflation is in the tire & the weight of the rider is added. 2. More likely (and hopefully) you need new and better rim strips. I don't mean to be condescending in my descriptions but a rim strip is a rubber, plastic, or cloth hoop that fits tightly to the rim of the wheel before either the tube or tire is added. These are inexpensive and are available at bike stores. My suggestion is to get the cloth type. It looks like a roll of 1/2" cloth tape. If you can change your own tires you can install the tape. Just take the old stuff out 1st. Velox or Tressotar are good brands.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> At your weight and to ensure durability, I suggest 32h rims, so here's my suggestion. If you can't swing the $400, they also offer the same rims laced to 105 hubs for $100 less.
> http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.co...-less/mavic-open-pro-ultegra-6700/prod_4.html
> 
> If your hubs are decent, one cheaper alternative might be to lace Mavic OpenPro rims to your hubs. Of course, the cheapest option is to spring for new rim strips and _hope_ that solves your tube punctures.


The above is one of the few times I would disagree with your normally very sound advice. BWW states these Mavic OP wheels are recommended for riders 220 lbs or less. The OP is currently at 260 lbs and there are definitely some better rim choices for his weight range. 

At 260 lbs, I think most would agree that the DT Swiss RR585 or Pure Tour from Bicycle Wheel Wareshouse would be a better rim choice for everyday trouble free wheels. My personal choice is the Velocity Deep V with 36H rear / 32H front. All 3 are in the same price range (or less) than then the $400 / $300 you mentioned for the Mavic OPs.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

If you have the plastic rim strips, definitely start off with cloth replacements and go from there.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gtpharr said:


> The above is one of the few times I would disagree with your normally very sound advice. BWW states these Mavic OP wheels are recommended for riders 220 lbs or less. The OP is currently at 260 lbs and there are definitely some better rim choices for his weight range.
> 
> At 260 lbs, I think most would agree that the DT Swiss RR585 or Pure Tour from Bicycle Wheel Wareshouse would be a better rim choice for everyday trouble free wheels. My personal choice is the Velocity Deep V with 36H rear / 32H front. All 3 are in the same price range (or less) than then the $400 / $300 you mentioned for the Mavic OPs.


Points taken, but with a recommended max rider weight of only 20 lbs. more than the Open Pro's, are the DT Swiss RR585 or Pure Tour you mention _really_ 'a better rim choice for everyday trouble free wheels'? They're recommended max rider weight is still ~20 lbs. shy of the OP's weight.

That aside, I do agree that of all the recommendations thus far, the Velocity Deep V with 36H rear / 32H front is probably the OP's best 'new wheelset' option - or lace the Deep V's to his hubs, if possible.


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I went to REI and they recommended the Easton EA50s. Unfortunetely I ordered them before getting back on here. I hope they work since I already shelled money out for them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jlp1976 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I went to REI and they recommended the Easton EA50s. Unfortunetely I ordered them before getting back on here. I hope they work since I already shelled money out for them.


Well, I wish you the best and they are nice wheels, but I wouldn't recommend them for someone in your weight range. 

REI's return policy is very liberal, so something to consider before putting any miles on them.

"_Every item you purchase at REI is 100% satisfaction guaranteed._"

http://www.rei.com/help/returns-and-exchanges


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

jlp1976 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I went to REI and they recommended the Easton EA50s. Unfortunetely I ordered them before getting back on here. I hope they work since I already shelled money out for them.


I hate to say it, but I think that is a very poor choice for your weight. The Easton EA50 front & rear are both 24 spoke wheels and you need to be on 32 or 36 spoke.

Someone at REI gave you some poor advice. If it was me, I'd speak with a manager and see if I could cancel that order.

The Velocity Deep V (36H rear & 32H front) with Shimano 105 hubs and double butted spokes would be a much stronger wheel for you. You could get these custom built for $300 - $350 including shipping charges.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Consider cancelling the order?? If you just ordered them through an REI store yesterday, call and cancel if you want to consider some of the advice offered above.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the Easton EA50 wheels. I will say that the Mavic SSC SL wheels, although low spoke count, have held up to my current high weight of 240 lb. However, if I was going to do some serious climbing I would switch to my handbuilt Mavic CXP33 32H rims with Ultegra hubs and straight-guage triple cross spokes. No one mentioned the CXP33 here so I thought it should be added. Seems very similar to the Velocity Deep-V. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

BTW, I should have mentioned that I have destroyed two sets of Bontrager Race Lite wheels. That was when I "only" weighed about 220. The failure both times was drive-side spokes pulling through the rear rim. 24 spokes on the back only gives you 12 to transmit the power. In our case, that is a lot of stress on the rim at those drive side spokes.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*one choice that works*

CXP-33, 36 holed, Triple laced, Ultegra hubs


They work.


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna try the EA50s then if that doesnt do it save up for the Mavic SSC SL's. I'm glad to hear from another bigger person.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm only a little lighter than you, but FWIW, I've put over 3k miles on my stock Xero rims that came with my Jamis Ventura Race. Haven't had a single problem. The bike shop said not to worry about it when I bought the bike, and it seems they were right.


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks. I am really looking forward to riding. I have to travel for work for a month and won't be able to ride so I want to get out that as soon as possible.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

jlp1976 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm gonna try the EA50s then if that doesnt do it save up for the Mavic SSC SL's. I'm glad to hear from another bigger person.


You're going to spend a lot of time and money dealing with broken wheels. Hopefully you dont crash figuring that out! 

You're just too heavy for low spoke wheels. Im 40lbs lighter and I wouldnt consider those for a second, they just dont work out well in the long run for heavy guys. 

They wont be any faster than a 32 spoke wheel, they'll just be less durable. Its really in your best interest to cancel the order for the eastons and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

jlp1976 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm gonna try the EA50s then if that doesnt do it save up for the Mavic SSC SL's. I'm glad to hear from another bigger person.


Now that is a plan. I sure hope you don't mind walking your bike home. If you get the Mavics, make sure you buy some extra spokes with the wheels. That way you will not be waiting weeks to receive the proprietary spokes that you will break. 

In all seriousness, what is your point in asking for advice on this forum? Your asked for recommedations and then ordered a set of wheels before anyone could even respond. Then once you got some good consistant advice, you ignored it with not so much as a thank you. 

The month you are out of town would be the ideal time to have a set of wheels built that will actually suit your needs.

I sure hope I have not been gut hooked by a troll, but I am beginning to wonder.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

acanfield said:


> I don't have any experience with the Easton EA50 wheels. I will say that the Mavic SSC SL wheels, although low spoke count, have held up to my current high weight of 240 lb. However, if I was going to do some serious climbing I would switch to my handbuilt Mavic CXP33 32H rims with Ultegra hubs and straight-guage triple cross spokes. No one mentioned the CXP33 here so I thought it should be added. Seems very similar to the Velocity Deep-V. Good luck!


The CXP33 is another good choice. I started riding in 2008 at 250 lbs. I started on a fairly cheap used Fuji with some even cheaper 32H Alex wheels. The rear wheel would not stay true and I broke spokes on 3 occasions. 

I did a lot of reading about wheels and asked some questions on the variouos bike forums. The Mavic CXP33 and Velocity Deep V were the 2 rims that were consistently recommended over & over again. 

Bicycle Wheel Warehouse (BWW) was also recommened repeatedly for a decent builder at a budget price. I called BWW up and Chris highly recommended the Mavic CXP33 as his best offering for a 250 lb recreational rider. I had to go with 32H as BWW did not offer any 36H road rims at that time. So in June 2009, I bought a set of CXP33 with 2.0 straight guage spokes laced to Ultegra 6600 hubs. Price was $265 which included shipping to my door. 

I have since bought 2 sets of 36H Velocity Deep Vs from other builders, but I still own and ride the Mavic CXP33s. The CXP33s from BWW have been flawless and are definitely the best value of my 3 purchases. Once you go above 225 lbs, I feel a 36H rear offers a great deal of insurance at a very low premium. If BWW had offered the CXP33 in 36H, I would probably have 3 sets of CXP33s all from BWW.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gtpharr said:


> The CXP33 is another good choice.


Sorry, but this confuses me. You faulted me on my recommendation for the OpenPros (max recommended weight 220) and are now agreeing with another poster that CXP33's (max recommended weight 231) is 'a good choice'??  

Does a difference of 11 lbs. make Open Pro's a bad choice and CXP33's good, remembering that the OP goes about *260[/B ]lbs.?

For the record, I'm not necessarily disagreeing with what you and acanfield are offering, and I certainly don't mind someone calling me on fauty info, but your logic escapes me in this instance.*


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

You recommended the Mavic OP. I stated that I disagreed and that I felt "there are definitely some better rim choices for his weight range". I never said it was a bad choice. I simply stated that I felt there were better choices available.

When I did my research 2-3 years ago, I focused on many comparisons between the Mavic OP and CXP33. To the best of my memory, it was nearly unamimous that the CXP33 was a stronger rim better suited to heavier riders. When I ordered my 1st set of wheels from BWW, the price for OP and CXP33 was identical. In speaking with Chris at BWW, he agreeed that at 250 lbs, the 32H CXP33 was a stronger wheel and would be a better choice than the 32H Mavic OP. 

A properly built 32H Mavic OP would probably hold up to 260 lbs for a very long time. All I'm saying is that a properly built CXP33 or Deep V, especially in 36H form, would be even stornger.

You say that you don't understand my logic, but to be honest, I didn't understand yours. The OP states he weighs 260 lbs and you recommend a wheel from BWW that BWW recommends for riders under 221 lbs. BWW has numerous rims/wheels that carry higher weight recommendations, so I simply did not and still do not understand why you did not recommended one of these other rims over the OP.






PJ352 said:


> Sorry, but this confuses me. You faulted me on my recommendation for the OpenPros (max recommended weight 220) and are now agreeing with another poster that CXP33's (max recommended weight 231) is 'a good choice'??
> 
> Does a difference of 11 lbs. make Open Pro's a bad choice and CXP33's good, remembering that the OP goes about *260[/B ]lbs.?
> 
> For the record, I'm not necessarily disagreeing with what you and acanfield are offering, and I certainly don't mind someone calling me on fauty info, but your logic escapes me in this instance.*


*

My exact*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

My recommendation was made based upon the cross-section of the CXP33 offering more rigidity over an Open Pro or other "square-boxed" hoops. It's really that simple. Spoke count is obviously another issue but the CXP33 will be stronger than the Open Pro with all components the same (hubs, spokes, nipples, count).

If we are going to talk about 36H we should start discussing soldering, too.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

From Clydesdale to Clydesdale: A good set of 32 spoke wheels will do you right. you can go with CXP22s with 105 hubs for pretty cheap. I'm 205 lbs (down from 232 lbs in February) and my recommendations for bulletproof wheels would be the Velocity Deep V, Mavic CXP33 or DT RR565s. I actually ride on 32 spoke, Velocity Deep Vs w/ Ultegra hubs.I have close to 12,000 miles on them and I only had to slightly true the front wheel once about four months ago. The back wheel has never been trued. This says a lot since these are the wheels that I plow over potholes on. Ordered my wheelset from Wheelbuilder.com after getting so many recommendations for them (and the CXP33s) on a Clydesdale Forum. The DTs are more expensive but there seems to be that extra touch applied to the details with the DTs. However, the cost was not offset enough for me to ignore the Deep Vs. I'm not a fan of the Open Pros. Too many Clydes have experienced the cracked spoke eyelet issue for me to consider them. I would recommend you going to a Clydesdale forum because you have a lot of choices out there for durable wheels. I just told you of the ones that stood out.


----------



## Nexialeri (Jun 27, 2011)

*how to give head*

absolutely free e-book on kalireview com/how-to-give-head/]how to give a bj


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

What terbennett said is very consistant with all the info I found doing my research. One comment I read still sticks with me and it went something like this *"If your front & rear wheel have the same number of spokes, you have too many on the front or too few on the rear".* This makes a lot of sense to me since road bike weight distribution is somewhere aound 60% rear / 40% front (give or take a few percent).

A quality build with high even tension is just as if not more important than the actual spoke count. At 250 lbs, I may never have problems on a well built 32H rear wheel, but I feel a little more secure on a a 36H rear. 






terbennett said:


> From Clydesdale to Clydesdale: A good set of 32 spoke wheels will do you right. you can go with CXP22s with 105 hubs for pretty cheap. I'm 205 lbs (down from 232 lbs in February) and my recommendations for bulletproof wheels would be the Velocity Deep V, Mavic CXP33 or DT RR565s. I actually ride on 32 spoke, Velocity Deep Vs w/ Ultegra hubs.I have close to 12,000 miles on them and I only had to slightly true the front wheel once about four months ago. The back wheel has never been trued. This says a lot since these are the wheels that I plow over potholes on. Ordered my wheelset from Wheelbuilder.com after getting so many recommendations for them (and the CXP33s) on a Clydesdale Forum. The DTs are more expensive but there seems to be that extra touch applied to the details with the DTs. However, the cost was not offset enough for me to ignore the Deep Vs. I'm not a fan of the Open Pros. Too many Clydes have experienced the cracked spoke eyelet issue for me to consider them. I would recommend you going to a Clydesdale forum because you have a lot of choices out there for durable wheels. I just told you of the ones that stood out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gtpharr said:


> You recommended the Mavic OP. I stated that I disagreed and that I felt "there are definitely some better rim choices for his weight range". I never said it was a bad choice. I simply stated that I felt there were better choices available.
> 
> When I did my research 2-3 years ago, I focused on many comparisons between the Mavic OP and CXP33. To the best of my memory, it was nearly unamimous that the CXP33 was a stronger rim better suited to heavier riders. When I ordered my 1st set of wheels from BWW, the price for OP and CXP33 was identical. In speaking with Chris at BWW, he agreeed that at 250 lbs, the 32H CXP33 was a stronger wheel and would be a better choice than the 32H Mavic OP.
> 
> ...


Here's my point. You faulted my OpenPro recommendation and specifically stated max recommended weight, yet the CXP33 only increases that weight by 10 lbs, still ~30 lbs. shy of the OP's weight. Despite this, you offer that it's "a good choice". Thus, my "your logic escapes me" comment. 

I'm not disagreeing with your advice, but IMO your criteria is inconsistent. 

/pj


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Mavics 220lb limit for the OP's is too low. Their recommendation for the cxp33's is also too low. You can disregard both, as both rims have proven themselves under pretty heavy guys. 

Both are good choices.. you guys are kinda playing word games!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TomH said:


> Mavics 220lb limit for the OP's is too low. Their recommendation for the cxp33's is also too low. You can disregard both, as both rims have proven themselves under pretty heavy guys.
> 
> Both are good choices.. you guys are kinda playing word games!


I'll agree on all points. You'd make a good moderator, Tom... :thumbsup:


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I'll agree on all points. You'd make a good moderator, Tom... :thumbsup:


plus one here @ 260 ish lbs on cpx33 32 hole. :thumbsup:


----------



## Countchristo (Jul 13, 2011)

*Will my standard giant 32 spoke rims hold up?*

I have just bought my first roadie being a 2012 Giant Defy 2. While I did a lot of research I just wanted a second opinion on whether the standard wheels will hold up fine. I am 220lb and ride about 20miles a day commuting plus a bit extra on the weekend. Will these rims go the distance or should I be budgeting for some stronger rims in the near future? Any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Countchristo said:


> I have just bought my first roadie being a 2012 Giant Defy 2. While I did a lot of research I just wanted a second opinion on whether the standard wheels will hold up fine. I am 220lb and ride about 20miles a day commuting plus a bit extra on the weekend. Will these rims go the distance or should I be budgeting for some stronger rims in the near future? Any opinions would be appreciated


Congrats on the new bike and welcome to RBR.

I don't think Giant has their 2012 bikes on their website yet, so most of us don't even know exactly what wheels you have. I think it is safe to assume you have a typical or average wheelset for a bike in the Defy 2 price range. 

No one can accurately predict how your wheelset will hold up, so there is no one single correct answer to your question. You may go several thousand miles on your stock wheelset and never have a single problem. Or you may start having problems keeping the rear wheel in true pretty quickly. Worst case is you start breaking spokes in the first few hundred miles. Only time and miles will answer your question.

My recommendation is to ride the bike and not worry about it until when & if you start having problems or you get the itch to start upgrading your bike. Your bike is under warranty and if you have a good dealer, they will take care of any problems you have. If you do start having repeat issues with your wheels, that will be the time to start considering a new wheelset.

Enjoy you new bike.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been riding the easton EA50 since I was around 230 or so with no problems. The only spoke issue I have had with them was from a crash. Now the carbon/EA 90's are just junk IMHO. I had mine less than a month and snapped 2 spokes. I sent them back to easton and got my money back. Now my new carbon bike has the Mavic Kysrium and so far they are doing good, however I am down to 189 now.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I wish manufacturers would offer high and low spoke count wheels the way they offer double or triple chainrings.

The bike I wanted came with 20/24 rims. They held up for almost two years but then I broke a spoke and the result is a hop in the rim that can't be trued out. I don't blame the wheel. I know I'm a big guy. I just wish I had the option for a higher spoke count when I bought the bike.

To the OP, I think REI sold you what they wanted to sell you, rather than what you need. FWIW, I just ordered a set of 36h Deep V's laced 3X to 105 hubs. Hopefully, they'll last a good long time.


----------



## OnlyNativeUKnow (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm about your same size. I bought a road bike with some nice light-weight wheels. I had the lbs remove the wheels and I took the 32h wheels off my caad9 and replaced the better wheels and let the lbs keep those. They gave me a couple hundred dollars off the bike too!

But there's been 3 years of riding on those wheels with no issues, they've been great, just entry-level wheels.


----------

